# Allgemeine Windows-Shell-DLL funktioniert nicht mehr



## MZ259 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einn Problem mit der Zuweisung der Standardprogramme unter Windows 7 mit 64 bit:
Wenn ich das Standartprogramm für eine Audiodatei ändern möchte (Rechtsklick auf die Datei -> Öffnen mit -> Standardprogramm auswählen -> Winamp) bekomme ich folgende Meldung:
"Allemeine Windows-Shell-DLL funktioniert nicht mehr". Das System sucht zwar nach einer Lösung, findet allerdings keine. Neuinstallation von Winamp und des Systems waren ohne Erfolg. Wenn ich versuche den Standard unter Winamp direkt zu ändern passiert gar nicht (d.h. die Änderungen sind sofort wieder weg, ohne dass eine Fehlermeldung kommt). Auch unter Systemsteuerungen -> Programme -> Standartprogramme -> Standartprogramme festlegen funktioniert es nicht. Allerdings kommt dabei die Meldung, dass der Explorer nicht mehr funktioniert. Der Fehler trat zum ersten mal auf, nachdem ich mir eine DVD mit dem Windows Media Player angeschaut habe.

Nachdem ich mich durch zahlreiche Foren durchgewühlt habe bin ich noch genauso schlau wie vorher. Allerding vermute ich, dass ich irgendeine dll-Datei neu installieren muss, habe jedoch keine Ahnung welche der dll-Dateien das ist und wie ich diese wecheln kann. Vielleicht giobt es in diesem Forum ja doch jemanden, der mir helfen kann. Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Oktober 2013)

Schon die Systemwiederherstellung benutzt, auf einen Punkt zurück gesetzt wo noch alles funktioniert hat ?
Ja, Windows stellt solche Punkte regelmäßig selbst her, und ja, dabei gehen keine Daten verloren.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Oktober 2013)

MZ259 schrieb:


> Neuinstallation von Winamp und des Systems waren ohne Erfolg


 
Bedeutet der zweite Teil des Satzes, Windows wurde völlig neu installiert?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Oktober 2013)

Könnte auch helfen :
• Windows 7 - Systemdateien überprüfen und reparieren - YouTube
• Windows 7 Reparatur - YouTube


----------



## MZ259 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe erst eien Wiederherstellungspunkt gewält, zudem noch alles funktioniert hat. Als nächstes hatte ich das Betriebssystem komplett neu installiert und die Systemreparatur zeigte auch keine Fehler an, aber von der halte ich sowieso nicht so viel...

Das mit SCANNOW in der Eingabeaufforderung hatte ich noch nicht propbiert, aber ich versuche es mal.

Hatte keine Integritätsverletzungen.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Oktober 2013)

sfc /scannow ist nie verkehrt. 
Aber sich das gleiche Problem nach einer Neuinstallation wieder einzufangen, ist schon recht dubios.
Vielleicht hast du dir wirklich was eingefangen, das du immer wieder fröhlich aktivierst oder sonstwie neu startest.
Verzichte mal auf den dusseligen Winamp und nimm eine Alternative.


----------



## MZ259 (9. Oktober 2013)

Naja... es liegt ja ein Fehler irgendwo im OS vor, wenn ich noch nicht einmal in den Systemsteuerungen ein Standardprogramm ändern kann, mit dem die Audioformate geöffnet werden sollen ohne dass sich der WMP ständig dazwischen schiebt. Bei VLC habe ich das gleiche Problem.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Oktober 2013)

Die Systemsteuerung braucht man dafür überhaupt nicht - einfach über das Kontextmenü der entsprechenden Datei bei "Öffnen mit" den bevorzugten Player für "Immer mit diesem Programm ausführen" (oder so ähnlich - sitze grade nicht vorm Rechner) wählen und fertig. Steht der nicht in der Liste, muss man sich eben zu seinem Standort durchklicken.
Das hält normalerweise bombenfest.
Was oft noch nervt, sind die aufdringlichen Kontextmenüeinträge des WMP, aber die lassen sich auch leicht loswerden, wenn man möchte.


----------



## MZ259 (9. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Die Systemsteuerung braucht man dafür überhaupt nicht - einfach über das Kontextmenü der entsprechenden Datei bei "Öffnen mit" den bevorzugten Player für "Immer mit diesem Programm ausführen" (oder so ähnlich - sitze grade nicht vorm Rechner) wählen und fertig. Steht der nicht in der Liste, muss man sich eben zu seinem Standort durchklicken.
> Das hält normalerweise bombenfest.
> Was oft noch nervt, sind die aufdringlichen Kontextmenüeinträge des WMP, aber die lassen sich auch leicht loswerden, wenn man möchte.


 
Und genau das funktioniert ja nicht mehr, ohne das die Windows-Shell-DLL Probleme macht.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Oktober 2013)

Bei einem frisch installierten Windows schon? Ohne andere installierte Programme?
Kannst du ja einfach testen. mach dir irgendeine .txt-Textdatei, benenne sie samt Endung um z.b. text.xyz und ordne sie mit dieser Endung Notepad bzw. "Editor" zu. Natürlich nur bei einem jungfräulichen System.
Ich vermute ganz stark, dass das Problem von außen eingeschleppt wird - nur wodurch... das musst du schon selbst herausfinden.


----------



## MZ259 (11. Oktober 2013)

Juhu, habe das Problem gelöst und zusätzlich bin ich das so ziehmlich nutzloseste Programm losgeworden: Ich habe den WMP deaktiviert:
Hier ist die Anleitung (kann jetzt die Standardprogramme frei zuordnen): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIZd5amcAas

Zum angucken von DVDs gibt es genug Alternativen. Danke für die Hilfe!
Eine Frage hätte ich da noch: Wo kann ich das Thema abschließen?


----------



## OctoCore (11. Oktober 2013)

Überhaupt nicht.
Threads werden eher selten geschlossen - und wenn, dann von Mods.
Kannst ja einen über den Meldebutton anhupen und um Schließung bitten. 
Oder den Thread-Titel mit [Gelöst!] ergänzen.

Lol... aber eine echte Problemlösung ist das auch nicht.  Du hast dich drumrum gemogelt.


----------



## MZ259 (14. Oktober 2013)

Naja... das Problem ist weg und nachdem ich den WMP wieder aktiviert habe kann ich trotzdem noch alles ändern. Allerdings denke ich, dass ich ihn wieder deaktiviere, weil er meiner Meinung nach einfach nur schlecht ist.


----------

